# Brille mit automatischer Tönung



## Clubber (22. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,
bin am überlegen mir eine neue Brille mit automatischer Anpassung der
Glastönung zuzulegen.
Speziell im Frühjahr und Herbst wünsche ich mir öfter, dass die Brille in der Dämmerung oder im Wald automatisch heller wird.
Wer hat Erfahrung damit.
Funktioniert das zuverlässig.
Welche Brillen könnt ihr empfehlen.
Gruss Clubber


----------



## x-rossi (22. November 2009)

rudy project rydon photochromic

bezeichnung: impactx photochromic clear, lichtdurchlässigkeit: 18-78%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (23. November 2009)

Sind diese Gläser inzwischen eigentlich schnell genug, daß sich das lohnt? Als ich mich das letzte mal (vor einigen Jahren) mit dieser Technik beschäftigt habe, haben die noch sehr lang gebraucht, vor allem von dunkel nach hell. Das war dann für Einfahrten in Waldstücke nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> Sind diese Gläser inzwischen eigentlich schnell genug, daß sich das lohnt? Als ich mich das letzte mal (vor einigen Jahren) mit dieser Technik beschäftigt habe, haben die noch sehr lang gebraucht, vor allem von dunkel nach hell. Das war dann für Einfahrten in Waldstücke nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.



die Selbsttönung wird nie schnell genug sein um den schnellen Wechsel zw. hellem Sonnenlicht und dunklem schattigem Wald in akzeptabler Zeit zu schaffen. Es sei denn man kann das irgendwann per Knopfdruck selbst sofort ändern
Zumindest reicht es derzeit nicht wenn man beim downhill mit 30-70km/h unterwegs ist und die Lichtverhältnisse sich ständig ändern z.B. Wald, ein Tunnel nach dem anderen, etc.
Beim uphill klappt es sicherlich ausreichend gut

Als Brillenträger hatte ich jahrelang selbsttönende Gläser und bin davon aber nun seit ein paar Jahren wieder weg. U.a. auch weil sich das Problem mit zu langsamen Wechselzeiten beim Auto fahren als nicht ganz ungefährlich zeigte wenn man z.B. in einen dunklen Tunnel fuhr. Aufgrund meiner Sehstärke bzw. Schwäche kann ich die Brille auch nicht einfach mal so absetzen dann isses zwar hell genug aber das wars dann.

Beim biken bleibe ich bei einer Brille (+ Kontaktlinsen) mit leicht getönten Gläsern, die ich gegebenenfalls (z.B. derzeit) gegen klare Gläser tausche. Bei dem aktuell herbstlich grauem Tageslicht sind gelbe oder orangene Gläser auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Björn


----------



## sebezahn (23. November 2009)

Hi,

rudy project rydon: Ja, die habe ich auch, stimme aber bei den selbsttönenden Gläsern nur teilweise zu. 

Ich habe diese Sportbrille auch mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Auf langen Touren mit dem RR ist das schon angenehm, zumal die Lichtundurchlässigkeit im Hellen wirklich auf ein angenehmes Maß hochfährt. Schnelle Wechsel kannst du allerdings vergessen.

Bei meiner Brille sind allerdings die Gläser austauschbar. Die Sehstärke wird durch einen Clip erzeugt, der hinter den Brillengläsern liegt., praktisch eine Brille in der Brille. So kann ich das Teil zu einer nicht selbsttönenden Sonnenbrille umbauen, oder auch mal eben in der Dämmerung die orangenen Gläser einklicken. Habe ich Kontaktlinsen drin, nehme ich einfach den Clip raus und habe eine Sonnenbrille ohne Sehstärke. Allerdings trocknen Kontaktlinsen mir vor allem bergab einfach zu schnell aus.

Das Teil sieht nicht besonders elegant aus, vor allem nicht mit Clip. Aber die Flexibilität ist schon sehr angenehm.

Und noch einen Tip: Ich habe einen guten Optiker in Köln (will keine Werbung machen, Anfrage als PM bitte, ich bin es nicht ;-)), der hat mir den Clip so geschliffen, dass der optimale Sichtpunkt ein wenig weiter oben liegt. Wenn ich also im Triathlon-Lenker hänge und nach oben gucke, schaue ich optimal dadurch. Das ist zwar wohl kein großer Unterschied, aber immerhin machbar.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen!
Sebezahn


----------



## DFG (23. November 2009)

Ich nutze eine Uvex Titan mit selbsttönenden Gläsern in Orange zum Skifahren, Laufen und Radfahren. Einen schnellen Wechsel wie z.B. Abfahrt oder Downhill machen die Gläser nicht mit, aber es reicht.
Die rydon nur wenn du zu viel Geld für eine geschmacklose Brille ausgeben willst


----------



## LarsVegas51 (23. November 2009)

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzem die Uvex Variomatic ausprobiert und schnell wieder weggelegt.
Beim Weglegen hatte die Brille immer noch nicht reagiert!!

Kannste zumindest im MTB Bereich voll vergessen! (IMHO)

Wie man ja mittlerweile weiß, sind dunkelgetönte Gläser meistens problematisch. Wer hat sich nicht alles schon die Brille vom Kopf gerissen, weils plötzlich im Wald bei der Abfahrt dunkel wurde.....und sich die Querrillen zu echten Adrenalinfontainen vor einem auftaten...

Ich fahre eigentlich fast nur noch mit orangen oder klaren Gläsern 


Gruß
Vegas


----------



## manne (23. November 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Selbsttönung wird nie schnell genug sein um den schnellen Wechsel zw. hellem Sonnenlicht und dunklem schattigem Wald in akzeptabler Zeit zu schaffen. Es sei denn man kann das irgendwann per Knopfdruck selbst sofort ändern



Kann man bereits, nur noch nicht in einer kleinen eleganten Radbrille: Uvex Variotronic


----------



## sebezahn (23. November 2009)

Ich weiss, dass das verdammt unglaubwürdig klingt, und ich habe auch geschaut wie ein Pferd, als mein Optiker mir das sagte: Die Gläser müssen das "schnelle" Umschalten lernen. Je häufiger die von hell auf dunkel und umgekehrt wechseln, umso zügiger geht das, bis sich das Maximum eingependelt hat.

Klar habe ich ihm das nicht geglaubt, aber er sollte recht behalten. Dennoch ist die Tönung für einen schnellen Hell/Dunkel-Wechsel auch in der maximalen Reaktionsausprägung immer noch vollkommen unbrauchbar. Auf dem Rennrad, für eine einfache Anpassung an die allgemeine Helligkeit, ist sie allerdings gut.

Gruß
Sebezahn


----------



## Schorschi54 (24. November 2009)

Habe mir die neue Oakley Jawbone Transitions geholt um bei Singletrailfahrten bei Licht-Schattenwechseln endlich mal wieder was zu sehen. 
Fazit: Funktioniert besser als eine normale Sonnenbrille, dass es bei einer Schattenpassage aber gleich taghell wird kann man vergessen! Durch die insgesamt etwas helleren Gläser sieht man dennoch genug.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. November 2009)

Besitze seit ein paar Jahren eine Specialized FastTrek Brille.
Man darf jetzt keine Wunder erwarten aber die automatische Anpassung geht relativ gut. Sie könnte nur etwas dunkler werden. Bin da etwas Lichtempfindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biwo (24. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> rudy project rydon photochromic
> 
> bezeichnung: impactx photochromic clear, lichtdurchlässigkeit: 18-78%






Ich fahre mit genau den gleichen Gläsern in einer RP Noyz 
und bin damit absolut zufrieden.


----------



## flyingscot (24. November 2009)

Ich habe die Specialized Chicane, auch mit photochromatischen Gläsern, Transmission etwa 25-78%. Funktioniert zwar eher langsam aber für nahezu alle Fahrsituationen völlig problemlos zu verwenden.

Einzige Ausnahme sind Nachtfahrten, die maximal 78% Transmission sind doch etwas wenig, es gehen auch mit sehr hellen Lampen diverse Trail-Details verloren. Dafür hab ich jetzt gerade eine klare Brille gekauft (die haben dann etwa 95% Transmission).


----------



## lipton (29. November 2010)

mal ne ganz blöde frage aber wie lange dauert es bis sich die gläser tönen? ich stand heute bestimmt 3 min in der sonne aber die gläser bieben durchsichtig wie frisch geputzte fensterscheiben.. mach ich irgendwas falsch


----------



## countstumpi (29. November 2010)

Habe auch seit ein paar Wochen eine Rudy Project Noyz mit PhotochromaticX Gläsern, muss sagen bin absolut begeistert. Auch bei diesigem Herbstwetter funktioniert die Brille gut! Hatte nie das Gefühl nix zu sehen, sondern nur kurz oh wird dunkler, da hellte sie aber auch schon auf. 

Viele Grüße
countstumpi


----------



## agnes (1. Dezember 2010)

seid geraumer zeit habe ich eine Rudy Project Rydon Racing White ImpactX Clear. bin fÃ¼r das geld vÃ¶llig zufrieden. die brille leistet gute dienste im lichtwechsel. bin eher der tourenfahrer geworden und da ist sie in meinen augen FÃR MICH perfekt.

hier mal ein link. 120â¬ kann man nicht meckern.
http://www.velokontor.de/BRILLEN/Ra...Project-Rydon-Racing-White-ImpactX-Clear.html


----------



## MTBikerin (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme sehr gut mit den selbsttönenden Gläsern der Sonnenbrillen zurecht. Ich selbst habe eine Specialized und eine Oakley, fahre damit jede Menge Touren und Rennen und finde die Schnelligkeit der Gläser ausreichend und die angenehmste Möglichkeit bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen. 

Ich kann die Brillen somit nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2010)

ich habe im Frühjahr auch eine selbsttönende Rudy Project gekauft, und das war einer der besten Einkäufe 2010! Hat sich das ganze Jahr über sehr gut bewährt!!!


----------



## nrgmac (12. Dezember 2010)

Habe die Alpina Twist VL (orange) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Für Downhill ist sie zwar zu langsam (ca. 2-3 Sek), aber da trägt man ja auch keine normale Bikebrille. Die dunkelste Tönung könnte nur noch einen Tick mehr abdunkeln....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir heuer eine Uvex Sphere gekauft und muss sagen, ich bin absolut begeistert! Bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen ist sie fast klar, bei Sonne wird sie ziemlich dunkel und erreicht immerhin Schutzklasse 3. Somit entfällt das lästige Scheibenwechseln. Und sie ist sogar noch recht schnell. Trotz meiner Skepsis bin ich nun echt überzeugt von dem Ding. Und sie hat ein tolles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Bernhard3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Kennt jemand diese Shimano Equinox Brille? und kann mir sagen wie schnell sich die Tönung ändert? Gibts bei hibike für 59,90Euro.
http://www0.hibike.de/shop/product/...nox-Brille-shiny-brown-grey-1-3-Mod-2010.html

MfG Bernhard


----------



## dwe60 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe sie seit Sommer und bin zufrieden damit - wie schnell sie abdunkelt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen - habe noch nie auf die Uhr geschaut 

Die Gläser sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich kratzempfindlich - aber man kann sie über Händler bei P. Lange für  12,- nachkaufen


----------



## bikeracer (17. August 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe im Frühjahr auch eine selbsttönende Rudy Project gekauft, und das war einer der besten Einkäufe 2010! Hat sich das ganze Jahr über sehr gut bewährt!!!



mit welchen Gläsern fährst Du denn, hast du clear, grau , red bin auch schon lang am überlegen mir die RP zuzulegen weiß nur noch nicht welche Gläser !
Gruß bikeracer


----------



## yellow_ö (20. August 2011)

ist zwar schon uralt der Thread und die obenstehende Frage wird möglicherweise nicht beantwortet - wer weiss schon, ob der User überhaupt noch hier reinsieht ...

aber Leute die nach Phototropen Gläsern suchen, die werden hier reinsehen.

persönliche Erfahrung:
SONNENbrillen - und hier speziell die oben gelobten Modelle von Specialized - haben sowas von lächerlichen Farbwechselgläsern 

da lohnt sich noch nicht einmal ein Kommentar.
Vielleicht: wer das lobt, hat keine Ahnung. Fertig.

Das getippt: die Oakley-gläser die sind schon nahe an einem OPTISCHEN phototropen Glas, nur hell werden die auch immer noch deutlich langsamer.

womit wir bei optischen Gläsern wären:
Rupp & Hubrach *TRANSITIONS*, denke im Moment in Variante Nummer VII.
Die gehen *schnell*! Sehr schnell _dunkel_, (nicht ganz so aber immerhin) schnell _hell_.
Also keinesfalls von Sonne in Schatten und gleich hell, aber nach wenigen Minuten hell und damit auch Dämmerungsfahrt möglich.
Frühere (optische!) Modelle haben dafür (dunkel auf hell) Stunden gebraucht, die waren Abends völlig unbrauchbar.
Und die optischen Gläser haben auch einen netten Umfang, die sind HELL wenn sie hell sind und DUNKEL wenn sie dunkel sind
(hier speziell im Gegensatz der in beiden Fällen unbrauchbaren Spezi Gläsern)

Die ein wenig weiter oben stehende "ich als Autofahrer habe damit aufgehört wegen Tunnel", usw. Meinung kann ebenso sofort getrost vergessen werden, weil im Auto dunkelt die Brille überhaupt nix nach - die Autoscheiben verhindern das. 


PS: habe Transition V und Transitions VI in Oakley Fassungen - fragt nicht, obs das jetzt unbedingt wert war, aber zumindest stylische Brillen sinds.
Beim Radfahren komplett ungetöntes Glas, einfach weil das die einzige Farbe ist, die da Sinn macht.
Sonnenbrille beim biken ist für Abend / Licht<->Schatten im Wald / generell ... nur brauchbar für die Fahrt zu Eissalon, um cool auszusehen.



PPS: Wechselgläser "testen" und nichts gemerkt?
Leg nen Finger quer übers Glas, dann ist der Unterschied besser zu sehen


----------



## -Wally- (20. August 2011)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> ...
> 
> persönliche Erfahrung:
> SONNENbrillen - und hier speziell die oben gelobten Modelle von Specialized - haben sowas von lächerlichen Farbwechselgläsern
> ...



Hi,

also aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen die Kompetenz sowie Erfahrungen anderer User in Frage zu stellen finde ich schon ein bisschen dreist.

Ich selbst kenne nicht die Wechselgläser aller möglichen Hersteller, und glaube auch, dass es da große Unterschiede gibt. Aber, ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit eine Specializedbrille in Gebrauch und bei mir funktioniert die absolut brauchbar, bei bewölktem Himmel und bei Sonnenschein, selbst bis in die Dämmerung rein kann man damit gut fahren und meine Augen sind recht empfindlich was zuviel Licht angeht, aber mit der Speci-Brille hab ich keine Probleme.

Habs auch getestet als ich die neu hatte: Hatte die drinnen im dunkeln liegen und hab eins der Gläser mit der Hand umfasst, bin dann damit kurz nach draussen in die Sonne gegangen und wieder rein, dann die Hand weg genommen und da konnte man dann sehr deutlich die Unterschiede in der opt. Dichte, sprich Tönung sehen, war stärker als von mir erwartet. Taugt mir also recht gut das ganze. Vorallem ist die Brille recht robust, sitzt gut und ist ziemlich resistent was Kratzer angeht.

Ungetöntes Glas kommt bei mir nur in später Dämmerung oder bei Nachtfahrten zum Einsatz, in freier Natur, bei Tageslicht bringt ein leicht gelbliches oder oranges Glas Sicherheit, weil es einfach mehr Kontrast bietet.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## palmilein (20. August 2011)

yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Das getippt: die Oakley-gläser die sind schon nahe an einem OPTISCHEN phototropen Glas, nur hell werden die auch immer noch deutlich langsamer.


Servus yellow_ö,

wat ist denn bitte ein "optisch phototropes Glas" für dich? Besser gesagt, was möchtest du mit dem Begriff "optisch" eigentlich in diesem Zusammenhang ausdrücken?



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> womit wir bei optischen Gläsern wären:
> Rupp & Hubrach *TRANSITIONS*, denke im Moment in Variante Nummer VII.


Mal abgesehen von dem schon oben beschrieben Begriff "optisch", R+H arbeitet mit Transitions bei Kunststoffgläsern zusammen und kann deswegen auch nur auf deren aktuellen Stand zurückgreifen und das wäre Transitions in der sechsten (VI) Generation



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Die gehen *schnell*! Sehr schnell _dunkel_, (nicht ganz so aber immerhin) schnell _hell_.


Bis auf wenige, kleine Materialunterschiede und andere Basiskurven, bleibt Transitions VI, Transitions VI. Hast du nun ein Essilor Glas organisch 1.50 mit Transitions VI, ist es mit seinen phototropen Eigenschaften nahezu identisch mit dem Hellaplast 1.50 (Markenname bei Rupp&Hubrach für ein organisches Glas) mit Transitions VI.



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Frühere (optische!) Modelle haben dafür (dunkel auf hell) Stunden gebraucht, die waren Abends völlig unbrauchbar.
> Und die optischen Gläser haben auch einen netten Umfang, die sind HELL wenn sie hell sind und DUNKEL wenn sie dunkel sind
> (hier speziell im Gegensatz der in beiden Fällen unbrauchbaren Spezi Gläsern)


Sorry, aber das ist teilweise vollkommen falsch und zum anderen vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen!
Von Stunden kann hier keine Rede sein, langsamer als jetzt, natürlich, aber keine Stunden O.O
Auch Transitions VI Gläser kennen verschiedene Abstufungen und Schutzstufen. Es gibt Transitions VI Gläser mit 30% Grundtönung und damit auch nicht für Nachtfahrten erlaubt (!) und es gibt Transition VI Gläser mit knappen 7-9% Tönung als hellste Stufe die insgesamt auf 87-89% Absorbtion eindunkeln (können).

Die Specialized Brillen haben eben phototrope bzw. photochrome Gäser, die von einer gewissen, definierten Stufe auf eine bestimmte Stufe abdunkeln. Das ist gewollt, damit die Brillen auch bei wenig UV-Licht eine angenehme Tönung anbieten. Vorteil ist die kürzere Reaktionszeit, als von beispielsweise 7% auf 87%.



			
				yellow_ö schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Radfahren komplett ungetöntes Glas, einfach weil das die einzige Farbe ist, die da Sinn macht.
> Sonnenbrille beim biken ist für Abend / Licht<->Schatten im Wald / generell ... nur brauchbar für die Fahrt zu Eissalon, um cool auszusehen.


Das ist deine Meinung. Sportpsychologisch und getesteter Maßen ist eine Farbe und gewisse Tönung im Brillenglas immer besser und sorgt für bessere Leistung bzw. weniger Anstrengung.


----------



## Micki (24. August 2011)

Gibts überhaupt noch Brillen von Specialized? Auf deren Homepage kann ich keine mehr finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

